
Ask HN: Any tutorial that explains the secure way of doing user authentication? - tiuPapa
So I am a beginner, working on my first project without any tutorials. One thing I am stuck on is how to do user authentication, most resources I have found till now explains how to use a particular lib for authenticating users, but my concept behind authentication is still kinda foggy. What I am looking for is an overview of what happens or needs to be done for user authentication in a language agnostic way.
======
the_arun
1\. May be outsource your user authentication to
Google/Twitter/GitHub/Facebook or other identities via Open ID Connect.

2\. Have you taken a look here - [https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)

3\. YouTube is another source

